# Moots seatpost swap (straight 27.2 for lay-back 27.2)?



## thedog (Nov 6, 2005)

Anyone in need of a 2005 straight post, 27.2mm half-moon clamp style, that would like to swap for a lay-back post of same diameter? The length of my current post is the shorter version (280mm) but I would use a longer version. Thanks!


----------

